# Ligs?



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

My ewes STILL havent lambed :hair: I dont have due dates, and with the fat tails it is awfully difficult to monitor udders and vulvas.

Today I was watching them, and noticed the white ewe (Vega) must be getting really loose in the vulva, because I can see the tip of it poking out from behind the tail. Also, she kinda looks like maybe her ligs are gone. What do you guys think? I'm not sure if you can tell from this photo but this is her lig area now:










And this is her lig area almost 5 weeks ago:










This brown girl (Cassie) has the biggest udder of them all ... so its a guessing game at the moment as to which of them will pop first lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah its real sunk in - looks close


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks very close - is this her first time? Can you handle these girls?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.... I see the difference from before and now ....she is suck in...... :greengrin: 

they sure do ...have thick tails don't they.....


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

NO lamb this morning. White ewe is sitting there happily chewing her cud :GAAH:



kelebek said:


> She looks very close - is this her first time? Can you handle these girls?


no, she's five years old, none of these girls are maidens (well there is one maiden but I'm pretty confident she's empty). Can I handle them? Well, yes ... in a manner of speaking. They are a bit like your sheep in that I wouldnt truly call them domesticated, but these girls are in a small yard where I can corner them and catch them if necessary. They are actually very good when I handle them - they dont fight too much. But I cant walk through their pens and pat them, or feel ligs, or lift tails to check vulvas. Not even when they are eating.



toth boer goats said:


> I agree.... I see the difference from before and now ....she is suck in...... :greengrin:
> 
> they sure do ...have thick tails don't they.....


Yep, its awfully fun trying to peer around the tails lol to check udders and such

Its interesting trying to monitor these girls, I've never monitored the birthing of something wild and undomesticated in essence. I have worked with deer before but the calving was never supervised or monitored at all.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I would catch her and check her ligs - they go mushy exactly like the goats. I caught mine and there was nothing there (as in ligs) and that night she lambed.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks allison, I will do that bit later today (I have a friend coming over to help splint my lambs leg - think she broke it). I'll catch both the brown and the white ewe - the brown ewe looks to have lost the ligs too, today. My mum can hold the goats for me but these sheep are a little too much for her lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

O yeah...definate difference in her rump area, She looks very close to me.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

ligs are gone gone gone on both of them, the third still had em when I handled them last night and this morning .............

NO LAMBS! :hair: :GAAH:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awww...I know how ya feel.... :hug:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

hope they have those lambs SOON!! :hammer:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

STILL NO LAMBS! :hair: :GAAH: :angry:

All three have mush galore in place of ligs, and udders that I swear are going to explode!

But everytime I go out there, the cheeky buggers are just happily chewing their cud!

WHAT IS GOING ON WITH THESE SHEEP!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are stubborn..... and holding on .........just to get at us..... :hair: :help: :doh: :hug:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

just trying to make you :hair: :hair: :hammer:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Anything??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

any babies today..?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

nope, nothing yet :doh: 

Spoke to the breeder last night, she got her first lambs yesterday, she couldnt believe how long they'd held out ...


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

do you know, THREE WEEKS to the day since that white ewe lost her ligs ... she had her lamb!

She had an ugly little white lamb this morning, three weeks since my original post ... dont know whether its a boy or girl yet. my bet is a boy just going by the face

the light brown ewe that HADNT lost her ligs when I first posted, lambed first last week, two weeks after the original post, a cute little ram lamb

the dark brown ewe who I was convinced would drop first, dropped yesterday, stunning little ewe lamb

must take some photos ...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats on the new babies.... :thumbup: ..can't wait to see the pics..... :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the lambs


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats!! :clap:


----------

